# Any Tips??



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i shot a rooster this weekend had a 27 inch tail feather an the dog got the best of the bird, but i was able to cut out the back of the birds hide everything still intact along with the tail feathers....i was wondering if anyone knows what i could to with that? in the means of just drying that part out.....
thanks


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

judas thats quite the rooster. i dont think ive even ever seen one that big before!!!!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

You can clean the skin of fat and meat, then dry with borax. I would freeze what you had there and use a replacement bird and get it mounted. 2 bad birds will often make 1 good bird.


----------



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

roosters are one of the easyest animals to splice


----------

